

Program Development by Stepwise Refinement (1971) - dchest
http://sunnyday.mit.edu/16.355/wirth-refinement.html

======
MaysonL
Here's a PDF version on the author's site:
[http://www.inf.ethz.ch/personal/wirth/Articles/StepwiseRefin...](http://www.inf.ethz.ch/personal/wirth/Articles/StepwiseRefinement.pdf)

